# made the plunge



## brown down (Oct 17, 2016)

Well a few months ago my girl decided to send me an idea on a wooden ring. A few of you, ahem @Don Ratcliff said that if a woman sends you a wooden ring idea she is putting something out there. I have given this much thought and made the decision a few weeks ago to start shopping for a ring for her.. I don't think I could have found a better woman for me. Hell she puts up with my antics and doesn't give me that much crap about it lol 

Today I think I found the ring for her and made the plunge and got it for her. Hopefully I get her parents blessing but highly doubt they will say no as for some reason they like me?? haha and we are giving them their first grandchild yup I made that plunge too hahah but that wasn't planned lmao 

Heres the ring I picked out for her total something like 48 diamonds in that damned thing. I know very little about these rocks but there are no flaws in this one and has no color so apparently thats good?!?
I got her the wedding ring that matches her engagement ring as well

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats Jeff!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 17, 2016)

Way to go. Too bad we can't convince women an Engagement Lathe would be a better idea than an Engagement Ring.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations, that's a gorgeous ring! The only problem I see is that you've set the bar high right off the bat. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations brother! Yes, rocks are hard for wood guys to understand. The best rocks have no figure, color or character of any kind. Totally opposite of what we look for in wood. I think it's a Mars Venus thing but I'm just a guy so I don't know anything. 

Will you get married or will you get "Mauied"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats Jeff, happy for both of you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats Jeff. On both the engagement and the upcoming child.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 17, 2016)

@Kevin thanks man but easy on the sponge bob I will be getting my fill of that in about a year or so lol or whatever cartoon they have going on. damned whatever happened to good cartoons? 

@Don Ratcliff I don't understand how something so small could cost so damned much lmao and we are getting mauied lol she wants to go to a tropical island, I could care less as long as they have beer and scotch lol. she wants to go to Hawaii and has family that live there or close, well hell close as in one of those damned islands a canoe ride away if you will hahah

@Tony thanks man hopefully she likes it! I got the ring 20 percent off and used points they give you from the ring towards the other ring if that makes sense along with 20 percent off that ring as well. wasn't planning on getting the wedding ring today but the sale ended this week and only have until the end of january to use those points. another way for them to drain your bank accounts lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2016)

Lets see.......I gave the first one a diamond......the second one a gold band...........maybe it should be a wooden ring if there is ever a third........wait what am I saying....THIRD!!!! Aint gonna happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats man...to both of you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations Jeff!!


----------



## JohnF (Oct 17, 2016)

Yup,, congratulations to you and your bride. I see you got a very good box of crackerjacks....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats! My better half says the rings are fantastic, so it appears you chose well.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lets see.......I gave the first one a diamond......the second one a gold band...........maybe it should be a wooden ring if there is ever a third........wait what am I saying....THIRD!!!! Aint gonna happen




I said that one time, a couple wives and a girlfriend ago!

After the psychotic X girlfriend, I swore it wouldn't happen again, and if it ever did, she damn well wouldn't have any psychological issues.

And, 3 years later I ran into an old girlfriend's little sister. Who fortunately is sane, (_except for a 10 month bout of synthetic hormone which almost caused the demise of this marriage._) Been together now for 8 years! Don't regret it a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2016)

A little marital advice...





Don't even attempt it!! Just say, "Yes dear!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 17, 2016)

What island will you come to for the wedding and when?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> maybe it should be a wooden ring if there is ever a third.......



If you ever fall in love again, just write her a check for $300K, give her your house, and tell her to go eff herself. Just make sure to do that before getting married in order to cut your losses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What island will you come to for the wedding and when?



He's getting married - it IS an island numb nuts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff, pay no attention to these jaded goof balls. Not only are they jealous that you have a great woman they are jealous that you might have a chance to fill a suitcase from my stash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2016)

I waited 10 years before popping the question. I don't think most women are that patient. Glad you found one that will put up with you!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2016)

Did


Kevin said:


> If you ever fall in love again, just write her a check for $300K, give her your house, and tell her to go eff herself. Just make sure to do that before getting married in order to cut your losses.


Did that twice, was worth it both times!!! Now I say see all this stuff? The house and everything in it? It's mine and gonna stay that way! If I ever get stupid and fall in love again and she moves in (because I'm not moving my shop again) there will be a pre nup!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats, .......You think that ring is spendy...Yikes.... Kids now they are EXPENSIVE.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats! Nothing more fun to be around than a happy woman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats to the 2 of you.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats Jeff on both counts  Time to start turning baby rattles...


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats Jeff !


----------



## brown down (Oct 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats, .......You think that ring is spendy...Yikes.... Kids now they are EXPENSIVE.....




Thank you all. I asked her parents for their blessing yesterday and got it so now where do I do it at is the question lol


Yea we went looking at items we need to get and I looked at patti and said I want to go over to the diaper section just to get anxiety. we walked around the corner and I about freaked hahahah she said now mind you they are a lot more here and thats a lot of diapers I just laughed and said thats about a weeks worth lmao. We are very excited but she wasn't very excited on week 7ish. I've never seen a pregnant woman with morning sickness that bad. she couldn't get out of bed for a week and threw up at least every hour. I felt so bad for her as there was nothing I could do to help her. We finally went to the docs and they put her on some pill and almost immediately got better. It amazes me how much enhanced their senses get. She wouldn't let me sleep in the bed because I smelt like garlic I ate 3 days prior hahah. Thank god that passed. We are planning on finding out if its a boy or a girl.. we both aren't big on surprises and already have the names picked out. That was nice we did that right off the bat, we both started rambling names after we picked them and couldn't agree on any of them. It will be Wyatt if its a boy or Charlotte if its a girl. I am kinda hoping for a girl for our first but as long as the little monster is healthy I don't care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

